# Mrs. Beeton



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I was just given a copy of "Mrs. Beeton's Cookery Book", published by Ward, Lock, and Co. Limited. The only thing is, I can't find a publishing date anywhere on the book. Does anyone have any idea when it may have been published?


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

I have just read a book on Mrs. B's life. Seems she died at the old age of 29yrs. Incredible book for one so young.


----------

